# sig



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

hey guys


can someone make me a sig with kenflo on it pls

thnx guys


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry bud read the rules, no sigs if your not a premium member.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/24155-graphics-showroom-rules-guidelines.html


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

oooo allright


my bad


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No worries, I can make you a sig if you go premium.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> No worries, I can make you a sig if you go premium.


it's worth it, lots of cool little perks plus you get to hang out with us in the vip lounge:thumb02: and its only 5 or 10 bucks depends on what membership you go with


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

broke college student haha

i can scrape up the cash though


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

M_D said:


> it's worth it, lots of cool little perks plus you get to hang out with us in the vip lounge:thumb02: and its only 5 or 10 bucks depends on what membership you go with



There needs to be another way to pay for it besides paypal. I wanted to join but I dont have a paypal account...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

pliff said:


> There needs to be another way to pay for it besides paypal. I wanted to join but I dont have a paypal account...


Its not that hard to get one. Go to your bank, get your info and go register, its really easy.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

i gotta get upgraded eventually, this place is to legit to quit


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

M_D said:


> it's worth it, lots of cool little perks plus you get to hang out with us in the vip lounge:thumb02: and its only 5 or 10 bucks depends on what membership you go with


I've been thinkin about upgrading, but since I missed the Reset deadline where i'd get extra points, i will probably wait until the point thing gets smoothed out.


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

Its not about the points its about the extra knowledge you gain from access to the VIP forum. Plus you get to hang with plazz all the time, and we all know that is a perk in itself. 

Thanks again for the sig plazz. I never listen to those people who say not to talk to you.....


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

IhitU.uHITfloor said:


> Its not about the points its about the extra knowledge you gain from access to the VIP forum. *Plus you get to hang with plazz all the time, and we all know that is a perk in itself. *
> 
> Thanks again for the sig plazz. I never listen to those people who say not to talk to you.....


It truly is an honor to hang out with me. People pay to see me do my thing.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

plazzman said:


> It truly is an honor to hang out with me. People pay to see my thing.


Fixed.


Oh i know it's not about the credits at all... I just want to make sure that when i DO sign up for a membership everything is working correctly haha... It's peace of mind for me to be happy with my purchase- if it has some flaws AFTER i buy it, that's fine. I just don't want to buy something that's 'broken' (using the term loosely because the forum still functions very well)


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

plazzman said:


> It truly is an honor to hang out with me. People pay to see me do my thing.



On every street corner, 
Under every street light,
Plazzman will be found, 
Ready to bring a fight.
He may may be dirty, 
And he may be grimey,
But once you get to know him,
He really is lovely.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Breadfan said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> Oh i know it's not about the credits at all... I just want to make sure that when i DO sign up for a membership everything is working correctly haha... It's peace of mind for me to be happy with my purchase- if it has some flaws AFTER i buy it, that's fine. I just don't want to buy something that's 'broken' (using the term loosely because the forum still functions very well)


I assure you everything will be fixed within a week. But I suggest you do it before the reset is complete so you get your 15K.



IhitU.uHITfloor said:


> On every street corner,
> Under every street light,
> Plazzman will be found,
> Ready to bring a fight.
> ...


UHHH, Break it down YO


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

plazzman said:


> I assure you everything will be fixed within a week. But I suggest you do it before the reset is complete so you get your 15K.


You are quite the Salesman...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Breadfan said:


> You are quite the Salesman...


haha welcome to the darkside my friend!


----------

